# Sock discussion (k)



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi,

I love making socks
I do toes up, used to do w&t for the heel, but now I'm hoocked on Sweet tomato.

Lately I've been browsing everywhere on internet to make my socks... Nicer...

With wool I do ribs most of the time ( instep and leg)
I have been doing some with cables...

I was wondering what is your favorite " design" on socks?


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I make each pair of socks with a different pattern. The only rule I stick to is that I do not make socks with "holes" meaning with yo's or patterns that create lacey, holey socks. The reason for that is I do not wear socks in the summer, I wear them for warmth in the winter and so holey socks do not fit my purpose.
That said, I may buy some cotton-blend sock yarn one of these days and make a pair of summer socks, just for fun because there are a lot of cute patterns for those kind of socks.
I love knitting socks!!! :-D


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I really enjoy mixing different widths of ribbing with cables. I guess thinking about it, cables are a kind of signature for me. They are SO EASY to do with DPNs...I just work them where my needles come together.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

prokia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love making socks
> I do toes up, used to do w&t for the heel, but now I'm hoocked on Sweet tomato.
> ...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> prokia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

For those who are always open to trying something new:
http://www.pinterest.com/heidibears/socks-knitting/


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm about to embark on my first socks so I'm watching sock threads closely. Wow, just watched the youtube tutorial on the sweet tomato heel and I've decided that's what I'm going to use. Seems really simple. I'm glad I did a 10-stitch blanket to figure out short rows! Thanks so much for mentioning it


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

No matter what, I still prefer the k3,p1 or k2 p1 (depending on # of stitches cast on) ribbing, leg and top of arch and the heel flat of Row 1-s1,k1, Row 2: s 1, p across. That heel fits so well and I like the look of it and the ribbed pattern assures me that the sock is gonna stay up.

I always have about 6 pair of socks in progress and have made so many that the pattern is etched in my head. If I were to change to another design I'd have to look at a pattern and the socks wouldn't be quite so portable.

That is the pattern I do too Ann. It's super easy and they stay up nice. It's the non-thinking pattern


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't like that sweet tomato heel at all.

My go to heel is the afterthought heel
it's a bit fiddly but I love the fit of the sock, and I like the ability to replace the heel if it wears out.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

prokia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love making socks
> I do toes up, used to do w&t for the heel, but now I'm hoocked on Sweet tomato.
> ...


I switch around on my "design" for my socks.... often just letting the designs on the yarn do the design... I rarely do ribbing on instep (only for folks whose size I am not sure of....or with big feet), sometimes do a lacy design...or cables. I never have any sag in my socks even without any ribbing except the last 1 to 1.5" at the top of the cuff.
The thing I always do is to use the Fish Lips Kiss Heel... directions are only $1.00 on Ravelry.com
It is a delightful short row heel for making and wearing. I have even managed to find a way to do the Eye of Partridge stitching on the second half of the turn and continue on the 1" following up to any leg design I might be doing.
Jane


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

cattdages said:


> I'm about to embark on my first socks so I'm watching sock threads closely. Wow, just watched the youtube tutorial on the sweet tomato heel and I've decided that's what I'm going to use. Seems really simple. I'm glad I did a 10-stitch blanket to figure out short rows! Thanks so much for mentioning it


When knitting my first sock I learned toes up
And I loved it... Was making socks for me
So I was able to try it every second rows :0)

Don't forget to put a life line before making the heel...
You might want to start over...
You might need to be patient...might be tricky for the first one..but if you are patient enough you will Love the result and be an sock addict in no time !
Good luck!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cattdages said:


> I'm about to embark on my first socks so I'm watching sock threads closely. Wow, just watched the youtube tutorial on the sweet tomato heel and I've decided that's what I'm going to use. Seems really simple. I'm glad I did a 10-stitch blanket to figure out short rows! Thanks so much for mentioning it


The Fish Lips Kiss Heel is much easier than the Sweet Tomato Heel... it is only $1.00 on Ravelry and worth every cent of it...
Also...for ease of knitting socks... toe up and using Magic Loop is IMHO the easiest way to go.
Jane


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

JTM said:


> The Fish Lips Kiss Heel is much easier than the Sweet Tomato Heel... it is only $1.00 on Ravelry and worth every cent of it...
> Also...for ease of knitting socks... toe up and using Magic Loop is IMHO the easiest way to go.
> Jane


Ok, just bought it! I will give it a try, thanks


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

Knitophile said:


> For those who are always open to trying something new:
> http://www.pinterest.com/heidibears/socks-knitting/


Nice! Thanks


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

I think i will look for ribs with cable mix in it !


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> For those who are always open to trying something new:
> http://www.pinterest.com/heidibears/socks-knitting/


That's a great board, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

99.9% of the time my socks are toe up, two at a time, now almost exclusively with the Fish Lips Kiss Heel - In all my 50+ years of knitting, it's the best heel I have ever found (and I think I have knit just about every heel out there). Not only is it the easiest, but it's the best fitting heel - a winner every time. 

My favorite types of socks to knit lean towards "Bohemian Funk" - I love to paint with yarn. I definitely knit to the sound of a different drummer. I seldom follow a pattern exactly as written so no two pair are ever alike (and quite often no two socks are exactly alike). I'm always up to a new challenge even if it leads me to the edge of my sanity.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

cattdages said:


> I'm about to embark on my first socks so I'm watching sock threads closely. Wow, just watched the youtube tutorial on the sweet tomato heel and I've decided that's what I'm going to use. Seems really simple. I'm glad I did a 10-stitch blanket to figure out short rows! Thanks so much for mentioning it


I've tried several heel types, but use the sweet tomato heel. No need to think or read a pattern after 50 pairs of baby socks and a couple of pairs of socks for me. They fit great on a narrow heel


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> 99.9% of the time my socks are toe up, two at a time, now almost exclusively with the Fish Lips Kiss Heel - In all my 50+ years of knitting, it's the best heel I have ever found (and I think I have knit just about every heel out there). Not only is it the easiest, but it's the best fitting heel - a winner every time.
> 
> My favorite types of socks to knit lean towards "Bohemian Funk" - I love to paint with yarn. I definitely knit to the sound of a different drummer. I seldom follow a pattern exactly as written so no two pair are ever alike (and quite often no two socks are exactly alike). I'm always up to a new challenge even if it leads me to the edge of my sanity.


I do want to try this heel


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I will probably also try the fish lips kiss heel. That looks nice too. After the 10-stitch blanket I totally get short rows so it doesn't scare me.

I see that mose people do 2 socks at a time. I was going to try 1 first with 2 flexibles. 

Should I start with 1 at a time or jump right in with 2? Thoughts?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting discussion... I prefer a pretty, feminine, lacy sock... Usually in solid or hand painted yarn. I'm not a striped sock person.... I only knit those for men and not very often. I have actually never knitted a "standard" striped or ribbed sock!

I believe I am in the style minority with regards to my socks. That's ok. I prefer to be unique!

I will try any heel, toe, pattern, etc.... I don't have any favorites as I get bored easily.

My only preference is a gusset heel. I think picking up the stitches makes for a much sturdier, stronger heel (important for a sock that will get WORN, IMHO). Most of the "easy" or short row heels just look very flimsy to me. Other than that, I am up to try most any sock.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Do not be mislead by the misconception that a gusset with heel flap provides a more durable heel - nothing could be further from the truth and there is no benefit whatsoever over a short row heel when done properly. It is simply a matter of personal preference. The truth of the matter is that it is all about FIT. The better the fit, the longer any heel will last, provided it is constructed properly. The beauty of the FLK heel is that it can be made to fit anyone - even if they are not available to try it on. Since I started using the FLK - which is a specific method of knitting a short row heel that is knit to fit, I have discovered just how versatile it is. There is nothing "flimsy" about it. It is easily adaptable to any type of heel patterning AND I can knit the FLK in a room full of boys playing video games, barking dogs, phone and doorbell ringing, and never lose my place. I may lose my mind, but not my place (giggle, giggle!). There is actually a "heel flap" of sorts that is included either before turning the heel (cuff down) or after the heel is completed (toe up) - the purpose of which is to provide extra durability (and anyone who has actually knit this heel would know this). This faux flap can be knit by incorporating the original pattern of any sock or a unique design by knitter, eye of partridge or eye of newt - as well as plain stockinette - limitless possibilities. Whatever "floats your boat". Ease of perfect fit, ease of construction (I can knit the FLK heel in less than half the time of a traditional heel with heel flap and gusset) and still have an attractive looking heel floats mine.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the link.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Another nice thing about the short row heel is that you can knit the complete heel in a different color and they look good. I don't think one method is any more sturdy than the other. I think that there are many different ways to do anything, and no one method is right for everyone.


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

cattdages said:


> I will probably also try the fish lips kiss heel. That looks nice too. After the 10-stitch blanket I totally get short rows so it doesn't scare me.
> 
> I see that mose people do 2 socks at a time. I was going to try 1 first with 2 flexibles.
> 
> Should I start with 1 at a time or jump right in with 2? Thoughts?


I started with one sock at the time 
Toes up in two circular needle
And that was enough! I don't think I could have done two at the time...
Had to undo et redo the heel a few times to get it right ( was wrap & turn short rows heel)...
I did two at the time at my third or fourth pair of socks and i found it easy.

I've looked at the fish lips heel, yes I will try it... When I'm able to really focus... For me Cat's tomato heel seems the easiest to understand at first... Free youtube video. To get it in writing you have to buy it, but i did at least one pair just with the video, i thought it was very well explained!

And this website can help you figure out how many stitches you need to knit your socks, i use it all the time!: http://www.thedietdiary.com/blog/lucia/530

Good luck again, and don't forget to tell us what you did!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cattdages said:


> I will probably also try the fish lips kiss heel. That looks nice too. After the 10-stitch blanket I totally get short rows so it doesn't scare me.
> 
> I see that mose people do 2 socks at a time. I was going to try 1 first with 2 flexibles.
> 
> Should I start with 1 at a time or jump right in with 2? Thoughts?


Lots of folks jump right in and do two at time. I would consider trying Magic Loop with one 40" or longer circular needle. 
I did start on one sock....in the middle of that I found a site that talked about 2 at a time... when my very first sock turned out too big for me to be comfortable... I frogged that sock and started on two at a time. Had I seen that site first...I probably would have jumped in for two at a time. Personally I would find it very annoying to have to keep track of every single round and keeping a tally so I could attempt to match on a one at a time pair. 
I would also consider my favorite way to knit socks... toe up ... no need to do a Kitchener stitch to finish the sock ...which is necessary with cuff down.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

JTM said:


> Lots of folks jump right in and do two at time. I would consider trying Magic Loop with one 40" or longer circular needle.
> I did start on one sock....in the middle of that I found a site that talked about 2 at a time... when my very first sock turned out too big for me to be comfortable... I frogged that sock and started on two at a time. Had I seen that site first...I probably would have jumped in for two at a time. Personally I would find it very annoying to have to keep track of every single round and keeping a tally so I could attempt to match on a one at a time pair.
> I would also consider my favorite way to knit socks... toe up ... no need to do a Kitchener stitch to graft the sock ...which is necessary with cuff down.
> Jane


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

I like all kinds of socks and always have a pair on the needles to fall back on when I need a break from a larger project. I am always planning ahead for my next projects - here are a few a few of the socks that interest me. All free:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bakerloo-a-sideways-sock

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6388&lang=us

http://us.schachenmayr.com/free-patterns/ladies-socks

http://us.schachenmayr.com/free-patterns/ladies-socks-0

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTdoubleheelix.php

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring07/PATTclessidra.html

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=4684&lang=en

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring03/PATTtiptoe.html

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4354&lang=us

http://www.soxie.com/sandalsox.html

http://www.downcloverlaine.us/angryfeet.pdf


----------



## Knitologist (Apr 2, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Interesting discussion... I prefer a pretty, feminine, lacy sock... Usually in solid or hand painted yarn. I'm not a striped sock person.... I only knit those for men and not very often. I have actually never knitted a "standard" striped or ribbed sock!
> 
> I believe I am in the style minority with regards to my socks. That's ok. I prefer to be unique!
> 
> ...


I've come to have the same opinion that a guesset heel is better and sturdier. I didn't anticipate there being much of a difference, but it just feels like a better more well constructed sock to me when it's a gusset heel.

I LOVE your lacy socks btw.

I haven't knitted a lot of feminine socks, but your picture is a real inspiration and I think I'm going to start knitting some!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Do not be mislead by the misconception that a gusset with heel flap provides a more durable heel - nothing could be further from the truth and there is no benefit whatsoever over a short row heel when done properly. It is simply a matter of personal preference. The truth of the matter is that it is all about FIT. The better the fit, the longer any heel will last, provided it is constructed properly. The beauty of the FLK heel is that it can be made to fit anyone - even if they are not available to try it on. Since I started using the FLK - which is a specific method of knitting a short row heel that is knit to fit, I have discovered just how versatile it is. There is nothing "flimsy" about it. It is easily adaptable to any type of heel patterning AND I can knit the FLK in a room full of boys playing video games, barking dogs, phone and doorbell ringing, and never lose my place. I may lose my mind, but not my place (giggle, giggle!). There is actually a "heel flap" of sorts that is included either before turning the heel (cuff down) or after the heel is completed (toe up) - the purpose of which is to provide extra durability (and anyone who has actually knit this heel would know this). This faux flap can be knit by incorporating the original pattern of any sock or a unique design by knitter, eye of partridge or eye of newt - as well as plain stockinette - limitless possibilities. Whatever "floats your boat". Ease of perfect fit, ease of construction (I can knit the FLK heel in less than half the time of a traditional heel with heel flap and gusset) and still have an attractive looking heel floats mine.


I really do like the EOP stitch for reinforcing the heel of my socks...it took me a while to figure out how I like it to be..
What I do is start the EOP exactly at the turn...at boomerang row... because I am adding in a stitch on each side until I get to about 5 stitches before the end of the final short row...and conitinue up that 1" (flap area). I really like the look of it even on a sock that is has pretty plain knitting.
BTW... Love your sock pattern...is it available?
Jane


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

I use a pattern called "Easy Peasy Sock Pattern". It is from the top down.
I use all sorts of different variation of this. It looks like I am using all a different sock pattern all the time, but its just a different look the basic pattern is the same.


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

I have done the carousel socks (free on ravelry) you knit them on two needles joining the strips as you work, looks more complicated than it is to knit. The best part is you can add your own toe and heel style.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

I love knitting socks- toe up, TAAT, any design, but it does seem that I'm in a minority in the UK...or maybe we just don't post so much about them? I love seeing the different yarns and patterns people use


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> prokia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Do not be mislead by the misconception that a gusset with heel flap provides a more durable heel - nothing could be further from the truth and there is no benefit whatsoever over a short row heel when done properly. It is simply a matter of personal preference. The truth of the matter is that it is all about FIT. The better the fit, the longer any heel will last, provided it is constructed properly. The beauty of the FLK heel is that it can be made to fit anyone - even if they are not available to try it on. Since I started using the FLK - which is a specific method of knitting a short row heel that is knit to fit, I have discovered just how versatile it is. There is nothing "flimsy" about it. It is easily adaptable to any type of heel patterning AND I can knit the FLK in a room full of boys playing video games, barking dogs, phone and doorbell ringing, and never lose my place. I may lose my mind, but not my place (giggle, giggle!). There is actually a "heel flap" of sorts that is included either before turning the heel (cuff down) or after the heel is completed (toe up) - the purpose of which is to provide extra durability (and anyone who has actually knit this heel would know this). This faux flap can be knit by incorporating the original pattern of any sock or a unique design by knitter, eye of partridge or eye of newt - as well as plain stockinette - limitless possibilities. Whatever "floats your boat". Ease of perfect fit, ease of construction (I can knit the FLK heel in less than half the time of a traditional heel with heel flap and gusset) and still have an attractive looking heel floats mine.


My new favorite heel. Love the fit. It is so easy, and yes I can do it in front of the TV or when DH is talking and not lose my place.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Just watched the video for the sweet tomato heel. Will definitely be trying this on my next pair of socks!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

JTM said:


> I really do like the EOP stitch for reinforcing the heel of my socks...it took me a while to figure out how I like it to be..
> What I do is start the EOP exactly at the turn...at boomerang row... because I am adding in a stitch on each side until I get to about 5 stitches before the end of the final short row...and conitinue up that 1" (flap area). I really like the look of it even on a sock that is has pretty plain knitting.
> BTW... Love your sock pattern...is it available?
> Jane


I am going to try this. I am ready for the heels on a pair of toe up socks on magic loop. I just started the FLK heel and love it.


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

I love knitting socks on one circular needle. Cuff down.
I really enjoy the fit of the traditional heel flap and gusset. I enjoy using pattern yarn. Checkit out on youtube.
http://www.youtube/springersyarnnook/sockon circular.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I have made a couple of pairs of socks with a spiral rib or more basket weave rib, but most have been simple ribs. I have the information for the FLK heel and got my daughter to trace my foot. Now I need to mark the other measurements and find some quiet time to concentrate. I want to learn to do toe up socks.


----------



## Mama34 (Jul 1, 2013)

I want to learn to make socks so badly and am not having too much luck. I hear so may praises for the Meagic Loop method. Can someone point me to the best pattern for beginners to use? I would grealy appreciate it. I have been trying for months using the 9" circ and have frogged it more times than I care to count. My son tells me that if I ever get one made it will already be a worn out sock.


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

have you looked at the video on youtube on sock on a circular needle?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> For those who are always open to trying something new:
> http://www.pinterest.com/heidibears/socks-knitting/


Oh thank you... I now have several of those pinned to my board ... I was thinking I should of started just a sock heel board LOL
I loved so many of those, I do the Sweet Tomato Heel and toe up 2 at a time.. but there are so many beautiful heels on that board that I want to try others too


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Knitophile said:


> For those who are always open to trying something new:
> http://www.pinterest.com/heidibears/socks-knitting/


Bookmarked!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

How do you get the patterns from pinterest. I see lots of pictures but how do you get them?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Top down on DPN's. You know what they say about old dog and new tricks. I vary the leg part with whatever pattern suits my fancy at the time.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't let the 16-page instructions for the Fish Lips Kiss Heel scare you. It is interesting to read, but some of it you don't really refer to later. I copied the pertinent pages to keep beside me while making heels so I can refresh my memory when needed. If you don't know what size to make for a specific person, the foot drawing and heel placement instructions are invaluable. I have made socks for my sister, b-i-l and nephew who live 3 states away and they all fit beautifully from the foot template. 

I like my socks to fit snugly without being tight, so I generally do a ribbing on the instep and up the leg.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Knitologist said:


> I've come to have the same opinion that a guesset heel is better and sturdier. I didn't anticipate there being much of a difference, but it just feels like a better more well constructed sock to me when it's a gusset heel.
> 
> I LOVE your lacy socks btw.
> 
> I haven't knitted a lot of feminine socks, but your picture is a real inspiration and I think I'm going to start knitting some!


Hello and welcome! I see you just joined yesterday. Looking forward to seeing photos of your socks, are you going to be posting them soon? I am sure you will be posting often, esp in the sock topics.

Just a note on the "feminine" style socks - in my experience, the trouble with the tops of those socks is that when they are WORN they do not stay in place properly on the leg. The ribbing on the ankle area helps the sock stay where it belongs and not sag. When the sock sags it doesn't wear properly, which is probably why AK has trouble with her heels.

I have found that people with more experience in sock knitting recommend that there is ribbing or a pattern that grips the leg and keeps the sock where it should be, otherwise the sock will slide around in the shoe and wear out faster. JMHO


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Marvelouz said:


> Don't let the 16-page instructions for the Fish Lips Kiss Heel scare you. It is interesting to read, but some of it you don't really refer to later. I copied the pertinent pages to keep beside me while making heels so I can refresh my memory when needed. If you don't know what size to make for a specific person, the foot drawing and heel placement instructions are invaluable. I have made socks for my sister, b-i-l and nephew who live 3 states away and they all fit beautifully from the foot template.
> 
> I like my socks to fit snugly without being tight, so I generally do a ribbing on the instep and up the leg.


 :thumbup: Wonderful socks!!! Great advice!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't do socks yet, but when I do learn and become proficient, I want to try the Bridge of Roses Socks. They are gorgeous!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bridge-of-roses

She has a tutorial on youtube about how to do the bullion roses and French knots on them, and it doesn't seem that hard.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bridge-of-roses


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

Socks are my nemesis, I have never had so much trouble with anything -- I have done a sweater (ugly but done) , hats, scarves but socks baffle me. I am now working on just getting the cast on done....pitiful but true. and that is my story.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Liz at Furze said:


> I love knitting socks- toe up, TAAT, any design, but it does seem that I'm in a minority in the UK...or maybe we just don't post so much about them? I love seeing the different yarns and patterns people use


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Mama34 said:


> I want to learn to make socks so badly and am not having too much luck. I hear so may praises for the Meagic Loop method. Can someone point me to the best pattern for beginners to use? I would grealy appreciate it. I have been trying for months using the 9" circ and have frogged it more times than I care to count. My son tells me that if I ever get one made it will already be a worn out sock.


http://cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm is where I learned Magic Loop!!!! It is still my favorite method. She also has a class (all free) on doing them with 2 24" circulars which is good to know when you are doing the Sweet Tomato Heel as its easier to reposition the stitches when using 2 needles while doing 2 socks at a time.

I also had a problem with 9 and 11 inch circulars....my stitches were very stretched out and it was hard on my hands....I could never relax into it, no matter how I tried!

Noreen


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Meg-a-roo said:


> Socks are my nemesis, I have never had so much trouble with anything -- I have done a sweater (ugly but done) , hats, scarves but socks baffle me. I am now working on just getting the cast on done....pitiful but true. and that is my story.


have you tried toe up using Magic Loop technique? I found it an easy sock to knit. My first pattern was Toe Up Raggi Sock and can be found free on Ravelry. It calls for worsted weight yarn and size 5 needles. Easy to see what you are doing.
I still use a lot of what I learned about sock knitting from that pattern, although I now use fingering yarn and usually a size 1.5, and sometimes even a size 1. I have learned to adapt those lessons to all socks I knit, lace patterned, cabled or just fairly plain. Once you get the hang of the construction of a sock...it becomes much easier. First sock..lots of frogging...or tinking...and it did not fit. Frogged that entirely...and began knitting two at a time... and now do it all the time. Somewhere around 100 pairs of socks done so far...gifts for friends and relatives...Love the process.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> I can't do socks yet, but when I do learn and become proficient, I want to try the Bridge of Roses Socks. They are gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bridge-of-roses
> 
> ...


Not sure what kind of a shoe that sock could be worn with... those roses are pretty...but surely would be very uncomfortable inside a shoe...even my Birkenstocks would most likely hit on some of those pretty little roses.
Jane


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> I can't do socks yet, but when I do learn and become proficient, I want to try the Bridge of Roses Socks. They are gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bridge-of-roses
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thanks! But I agree they are more to look at than to wear. Would be a fun project, though!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> How do you get the patterns from pinterest. I see lots of pictures but how do you get them?


Usually if you look at the bottom of the photo, you will see a link to a website where you can find more info on the project.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

finally purchased yarn for my first pair of socks and the woman at my LYS said she would help me. Good small project after all the sweaters and shawls that I have been working on. all of this info is daunting but I did purchase the fish lips on ravelry. So here goes.......


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Knitophile - thank you for that amazing reference to the pinterest site! Makes the head spin, feet want to run to the yarn and needles!


----------



## gramm (Nov 19, 2013)

Lots of information on this board! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I like doing it , but do not like the way it looks when done.


cattdages said:


> I'm about to embark on my first socks so I'm watching sock threads closely. Wow, just watched the youtube tutorial on the sweet tomato heel and I've decided that's what I'm going to use. Seems really simple. I'm glad I did a 10-stitch blanket to figure out short rows! Thanks so much for mentioning it


----------



## Frannitty (Oct 13, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> How do you get the patterns from pinterest. I see lots of pictures but how do you get them?


me too

I can't for the life of me fiquure that part out.
Help!!


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link, saves time having to hunt down all these sights myself and leaves me more time to knit those socks, lol.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Frannitty said:


> me too
> 
> I can't for the life of me fiquure that part out.
> Help!!


Click on picture on pinterest and another window should open. Sometimes it will show the picture again, click on it one more time. If you're lucky, it will take you to a pattern.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

For toe up, I use the square toe cast on I found on Knitting Daily. I love the look of it. It is a little fiddly until you get the hang of it. Check it out at knitting daily at interweave.com


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> For those who are always open to trying something new:
> http://www.pinterest.com/heidibears/socks-knitting/


Fascinating link! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay, not going to read all of this thread, but I have used three different sock patterns, and this one works the best for me, so far. I do have a Pattons pattern that I may try, but not yet.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html

For my chubby feet, I had to make the heel a bit deeper (about 4 rows) and I prefer the traditional toe. Have made two pair of these and working on third.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> I like doing it , but do not like the way it looks when done.


I find the Sweet Tomato Heel a bit cumbersome to knit...and was not very fond of the outcome either. So I mostly did a short row heel with not Wraps...but a M1 instead, which I liked very much... then also tried the socks with gussets...didn't like them all that much...but I did enjoy the Eye of Partridge stitch on the flap portion... NOW... TaDa... I use the Fish LIps Kiss Heel and even found a way to get that Eye Of Partridge pattern to work on my new favorite short row heel.
(FLKHeel is only $1.00 on Ravelry.com)
Jane


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

prokia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering what is your favorite " design" on socks?


I've started a pair of mismatched: one cuff is k2,p2 and the other a like measurement of the Circle Sock pattern shown here a few days ago. Its really nice - and Free - on Ravelry. Other than the colors, mine will truly be mismatched.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Knitophile thank you.
This will keep me knitting different types of sox for 3 lifetimes. Maybe even 10 lifetimes...laughing here.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Knitophile thank you.
This will keep me knitting different types of sox for 3 lifetimes. Maybe even 10 lifetimes...laughing here.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

JTM said:


> Not sure what kind of a shoe that sock could be worn with... those roses are pretty...but surely would be very uncomfortable inside a shoe...even my Birkenstocks would most likely hit on some of those pretty little roses.
> Jane


Hmmm... hadn't thought about that. 

Guess they could make pretty "house socks," or maybe just not put roses so far down on the top of the foot. The back looks like it would be ok.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

prokia said:


> I started with one sock at the time
> Toes up in two circular needle
> And that was enough! I don't think I could have done two at the time...
> Had to undo et redo the heel a few times to get it right ( was wrap & turn short rows heel)...
> ...


Thanks for the link. That is awesome! I almost never use an actual pattern and that will let me go free-form which is my preference.

I agree that it is tedious to count rows. I may jump in with 2 right away. I'm saving the project for a long plane ride in June and I have 2 baby blankets to complete by mid-May so...I'm planning ahead


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Garianne said:


> I have done the carousel socks (free on ravelry) you knit them on two needles joining the strips as you work, looks more complicated than it is to knit. The best part is you can add your own toe and heel style.


You are a far better woman than I...I have ZERO patience for putting things together. I try to do everything in one piece!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Hello and welcome! I see you just joined yesterday. Looking forward to seeing photos of your socks, are you going to be posting them soon? I am sure you will be posting often, esp in the sock topics.
> 
> Just a note on the "feminine" style socks - in my experience, the trouble with the tops of those socks is that when they are WORN they do not stay in place properly on the leg. The ribbing on the ankle area helps the sock stay where it belongs and not sag. When the sock sags it doesn't wear properly, which is probably why AK has trouble with her heels.
> 
> I have found that people with more experience in sock knitting recommend that there is ribbing or a pattern that grips the leg and keeps the sock where it should be, otherwise the sock will slide around in the shoe and wear out faster. JMHO


I am not sure if you misread or misunderstood. If you are referring to MY socks (AK) you are way off the mark.

I wear my socks and have no problem with them falling down or sagging. I knit my socks on a small needle for a dense fabric with little or no ribbing. Both my hand knitted socks and store bought socks have little or no ribbing.... I don't have problems with my socks falling down OR my heels. I PREFER a gusset heel for strength. Just my preference.

I don't know how much "experience" knitting socks one needs to realize IF they are going to sag, they would on the first wearing, running around all day.....

If you NEED ribbing on the entire calf for them to stay put... I am guessing that you are knitting your socks on too large a needle or too loosely to fit properly. I have knitted (and purchased) many knee socks with pretty patterns.... Cables, etc. They don't slide down.... No ribbing necessary. I knit my socks to fit MY foot snugly using a small needle to produce a dense fabric.... They don't fall down. No ribbing needed! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

When I watched video for the 9 in. needle the instructor advised not to use if you are new to making socks. I'm also learning and am starting out with one sock at a time on magic loop.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i am making the diagonal sock merino 5 from crystal palace yarns. it is fun, easy but the pattern can cause you to sit and puzzle it out in some places. so i just checked the socks they used to demonstrate the sock. i used the plain pattern sock to find out what the designer was talking about. since i have knit socks toe up, bosnian toe up, cuff down, sideways socks i prefer the cuff down. i just love this diagonal sock pattern and intend to make another pair.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow.....what this thread proves is sock knitting is a very personal choice! Everyone has different methods and seem to think their's is the best way!!! Well, I guess we all have found the best way....at least for ourselves!!!!

To newbie sock knitters.....try as many ways as you can....its a never ending journey that never ceases to amaze me!

Happy Sock Knitting.....
Noreen


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

cattdages said:


> I see that mose people do 2 socks at a time. I was going to try 1 first with 2 flexibles.
> 
> Should I start with 1 at a time or jump right in with 2? Thoughts?


My first attempt at socks (on DPN) yielded 2 socks that match only in color.....I used the same number of stitches and rows, but one is much bigger....

My second attempt (tried to figure out Magic Loop but ended up knitting two at a time on two circulars instead) yielded a "pair" of socks...both the same size.

I am on my third attempt using the same method and I am most of the way through the foot--following Darowil's sock workshop here on Knitting Paradise.

The second set were with cotton yarn and not terribly comfortable, but I still wear them cause I made them. The first set disappeared, I can't wear them....

I am now using wool sock yarn and having trouble not buying every pretty sock yarn I see. I am still a slow knitter but the socks were a project that I actually completed.

I promote the two at a time....I'm not sure it takes double the time to knit compared with knitting one sock, it takes a little longer, but I have TWO socks when I am done and they match.

Diane


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

GC_Bonnie said:


> When I watched video for the 9 in. needle the instructor advised not to use if you are new to making socks. I'm also learning and am starting out with one sock at a time on magic loop.


I think you are going about it the right way. Magic loop is the way to go no matter what heel (or tube sock) you choose. Once you have done one, it isn't so hard to learn the two-at-a-time. **** luck!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cattdages said:


> Thanks for the link. That is awesome! I almost never use an actual pattern and that will let me go free-form which is my preference.
> 
> I agree that it is tedious to count rows. I may jump in with 2 right away. I'm saving the project for a long plane ride in June and I have 2 baby blankets to complete by mid-May so...I'm planning ahead


Consider the heel with the funniest name... the Fish Lips Kiss Heel... it is way easier than the Sweet Tomato Heel... and lends itself to lots of design interest... I usually do the upper portion of the heel in an Eye of Partridge stitch...it looks cool, makes a sock less boring...and adds reinforcing all at the same time. 
It is not free... but close to, only $1.00 on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel
Jane


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I didn't like that sweet tomato heel at all.
> 
> My go to heel is the afterthought heel
> it's a bit fiddly but I love the fit of the sock, and I like the ability to replace the heel if it wears out.


I tried the STH but it didn't fit me well. I'm back to my old standby, Liat Gat's Faux Heel Flap Toe Up Sock. I can make that one in any size and with any ribbing by now w/o looking at the pattern.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I have so enjoyed this thread. I want to make socks, but have not taken the plung.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Dianeks2 said:


> My first attempt at socks (on DPN) yielded 2 socks that match only in color.....I used the same number of stitches and rows, but one is much bigger....
> 
> My second attempt (tried to figure out Magic Loop but ended up knitting two at a time on two circulars instead) yielded a "pair" of socks...both the same size.
> 
> ...


Make sure your Wool sock yarn also has about 20% (or a little more) of nylon or polyamid or some other blend for strength. Unfortunately 100% wool will not wear well by itself...it must have a bit of nylon (you can add wooly nylon, sold in fabric stores and used mostly with sergers... it is stretchy and a bit fuzzy and comes in a multitude of colors.) 
Jane


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I really enjoy mixing different widths of ribbing with cables. I guess thinking about it, cables are a kind of signature for me. They are SO EASY to do with DPNs...I just work them where my needles come together.


Hi AuntKnitty. I love cables on sweaters, headbands etc. I also love using DPN for round knitting such as hats, mittens, gloves etc. I'm 72 and I've been knitting over 65 years, and I learned on DPN. So Please explain. "I just work them where my needles come together." Sara


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in Kelly Jenson's "Kelly's Toe-up Socksation" pattern? I bought it along with my first ball of sock yarn but was totally lost as I read through it. Someone told me to go to YouTube for instructions -- I discovered the Magic Loop and Fish Lips Kiss Heel and don't think I'll ever use Kelly's pattern (sorry Kelly). Paid $5.99 for the pattern, but if you are interested, PM and make an offer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Hello and welcome! I see you just joined yesterday. Looking forward to seeing photos of your socks, are you going to be posting them soon? I am sure you will be posting often, esp in the sock topics.
> 
> Just a note on the "feminine" style socks - in my experience, the trouble with the tops of those socks is that when they are WORN they do not stay in place properly on the leg. The ribbing on the ankle area helps the sock stay where it belongs and not sag. When the sock sags it doesn't wear properly, which is probably why AK has trouble with her heels.
> 
> I have found that people with more experience in sock knitting recommend that there is ribbing or a pattern that grips the leg and keeps the sock where it should be, otherwise the sock will slide around in the shoe and wear out faster. JMHO


I have knit socks for the last 13 years, and can't count how many I have made. Very few of those countless socks have ribbing all the way down the sock. Most of the socks I make only have a couple of inches of ribbing, and we have no problem with them sliding around in the shoe and wearing out faster. In fact, I have only had 2 pair of all of those socks wear out, and that was the bottom of the feet, sliding on floors, not in shoes. If the socks fit properly, they will wear well for a long time.

Tami


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful socks, Mopgenorth! I have the pattern for the FLK heel, just haven't done it yet. Seeing your socks tells me I need to get going.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I like top down socks myself, and like to try different patterns at times. Have made lacy patterns and also cables.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

There are many patterns to knit socks flat ,it is much easier.Try starting with those and work your way up to tube socks and then to socks without heels and so on .They are all free on Ravelry.There are several very good free sock making tutorials too.But you have to be more comfortable with it.I know this because I have done the same thing.The thing is I wanted to make socks more than anything else.I made a whole bunch of tops and then a bunch of the other stuff.Go look on Ravelry you will see.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I enjoy making socks. I use the same pattern all the time , a k2, p2 rib for leg and a plain foot. the only thing I have changed is the heel. I recently joined pinterest so I plan to check into those socks.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mama34 said:


> I want to learn to make socks so badly and am not having too much luck. I hear so may praises for the Meagic Loop method. Can someone point me to the best pattern for beginners to use? I would grealy appreciate it. I have been trying for months using the 9" circ and have frogged it more times than I care to count. My son tells me that if I ever get one made it will already be a worn out sock.


I was just like you. I could not for the life of me knit a sock using the 9" circular needles. I switched to 40" circular. I use a basic pattern that I learned at my LYS. It is for two at a time but since I get mixed up doing two at a time, I only do one at a time. I would be happy to mail you a copy of the instructions. I only do Magic loop. I know how to use DPN but I prefer ML. Toe up socks. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

newmansbest said:


> There are many patterns to knit socks flat ,it is much easier.Try starting with those and work your way up to tube socks and then to socks without heels and so on .They are all free on Ravelry.There are several very good free sock making tutorials too.But you have to be more comfortable with it.I know this because I have done the same thing.The thing is I wanted to make socks more than anything else.I made a whole bunch of tops and then a bunch of the other stuff.Go look on Ravelry you will see.


Even if you do knit them flat and then have to sew that seam - I have never seen one that the seam did not show - you still have not learned to do socks with either circular needles or double pointed ones and the problems of learning those techniques are the same. I would not recommend that you start with a tube sock either. They just don't fit right, and are boring to make.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Even if you do knit them flat and then have to sew that seam - I have never seen one that the seam did not show - you still have not learned to do socks with either circular needles or double pointed ones and the problems of learning those techniques are the same. I would not recommend that you start with a tube sock either. They just don't fit right, and are boring to make.


You are so very right. If someone wants to learn how to knit socks... they should really knit socks, with heels. I prefer toe up and knitting two at a time...and would recommend that... but cuff down is a viable way, just not mine. DPN's ok, two circular needles for Magic Loop ok too.... my preference Magic Loop with one 40" circular... and IMHO nothing can beat the Fish Lips Kiss Heel. (only $1.00 on Ravelry)
Jane


----------



## Elegant Details (Nov 14, 2011)

As you can clearly see....There is NO right or wrong way to knit socks. I if I were to weigh in on my favorite....... It's toe up 2 AAT, using the Fish Lips Kiss heel and sizing. My socks always fits perfect now. Good luck in finding your own go to method.



prokia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love making socks
> I do toes up, used to do w&t for the heel, but now I'm hoocked on Sweet tomato.
> ...


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

on the diagonal sock i am making i love how the pattern shows the heel being wider using more than half of the stitches. it is such a lovely fit. i think i will modify all my future socks to have this heel. diagonal sock merino 5 from crystal palace.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

dwidget said:


> on the diagonal sock i am making i love how the pattern shows the heel being wider using more than half of the stitches. it is such a lovely fit. i think i will modify all my future socks to have this heel. diagonal sock merino 5 from crystal palace.


Those are gorgeous socks! The yarn is beautiful and your work is wonderful. I think you may just have shown me my new, favorite heel! That looks strong and sturdy and fits very well! I LOVE it!!!!!

Thanks for posting... I can't wait to try this heel... And sock! This style is right up my alley... Pretty and feminine.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Those are gorgeous socks! The yarn is beautiful and your work is wonderful. I think you may just have shown me my new, favorite heel! That looks strong and sturdy and fits very well! I LOVE it!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting... I can't wait to try this heel... And sock! This style is right up my alley... Pretty and feminine.


i really didn't know what to do with this camouflage yarn. i am so glad i chose this pattern. it doesn't look like camouflage at all. LOL more like the woods. the heels are so comfy. i love it.


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm trying the afterthought heel right now just for challenge . Toe up I like to do the FLK heel. But sometimes I just like doing cuff down and I tend to mess up FLK Heel going cuff down. I know they say it's the same going down as going up. I tend to find myself confused lol anyway I'm doing a pair using afterthought and see how that goes. 

I tend to debate between my dpns and my 9" circular. I think toe up I like to use my my dpns n cuff down for my 9". 


As far as a pattern I use just basic ribbing but I tend to better memorize a K2, P1 or K3, P1 ribbing then K1, P1 pattern plus after awhile it gets boring n I switch to sockenette stitch. I don't find sockenette stitch boring though. Yes I think in just weird I guess..lol


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

dwidget said:


> on the diagonal sock i am making i love how the pattern shows the heel being wider using more than half of the stitches. it is such a lovely fit. i think i will modify all my future socks to have this heel. diagonal sock merino 5 from crystal palace.


Which pattern did you use?? I searched on Ravelry and there are several.

Thanks,
Noreen


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Which pattern did you use?? I searched on Ravelry and there are several.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


  i saw that there are many diagonal socks but this is the one i did. ravelry has it listed as Man's Diagonal Stitch Merino 5 Socks. i got the pattern from crystal palace yarns. they are the same sock. they are for men and women by the way.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I found it right on their website.......

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/socks/merino5-womensock-violets.html

I can't wait to knit these!!!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I found it right on their website.......
> 
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/socks/merino5-womensock-violets.html
> 
> I can't wait to knit these!!!


they are fun to make as well.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Knitophile said:


> For those who are always open to trying something new:
> http://www.pinterest.com/heidibears/socks-knitting/


Love the Pinterest link...thanks for posting it!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I am not sure if you misread or misunderstood. If you are referring to MY socks (AK) you are way off the mark.
> 
> I wear my socks and have no problem with them falling down or sagging. I knit my socks on a small needle for a dense fabric with little or no ribbing. Both my hand knitted socks and store bought socks have little or no ribbing.... I don't have problems with my socks falling down OR my heels. I PREFER a gusset heel for strength. Just my preference.
> 
> ...


So you've never knit brown socks. Are you saying you didn't knit these? Maybe you think the MOP GANG don't knit socks because in FACT you don't knit them;.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

hasamod41 said:


> Hi AuntKnitty. I love cables on sweaters, headbands etc. I also love using DPN for round knitting such as hats, mittens, gloves etc. I'm 72 and I've been knitting over 65 years, and I learned on DPN. So Please explain. "I just work them where my needles come together." Sara


Sara,

I just tried to describe what I do, but I can't "see" it. I'm going to have to knit it and watch what I do. It's so natural that I don't think about it when I do it!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Sara,
> 
> I just tried to describe what I do, but I can't "see" it. I'm going to have to knit it and watch what I do. It's so natural that I don't think about it when I do it!


Thanks for trying to help. Next time when you do it. Maybe you could write down what you do and then post it. Do you do it while they are on 1 needle. or in between. Example come to the end of the needle and put X stitches on a cable holder then knit from next needle and then from cable holder.? Sara


----------

